# Sensibilité électromagnétique et Apple Watch



## Alias (7 Mai 2015)

Pour la première fois, un produit Apple est en contact avec le corps pendant toute la journée.

Y a-t-il parmi vous des personnes sensibles aux ondes électromagnétiques qui ont acheté la Watch ?

Avez-vous un ressentis particulier avec celle-ci ? Picotements, douleurs, sensations de brûlure, maux de tête ... ?

On a évoqué les éruptions cutanées mais pas les ondes !

Merci de vos retours !


----------



## subsole (7 Mai 2015)

On vit 'haut milieu' des ondes.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2015)

subsole a dit:


> On vit 'haut milieu' des ondes.



C'est pas très rassurant


----------



## Dem81 (7 Mai 2015)

Et pourtant il a raison, entre le wifi à la maison, il téléphone dans la poche, les antennes téléphonique, sans parler du micro-onde dans la cuisine, etcétéra (oui j'avais envie de le mettre en entier etcétéra, mon iPhone me l'a proposé [emoji12][emoji23]) ... On est entouré pas des ondes dont on a aucunes idées des effets sur notre corps...

Mais en même temps, si on ne se fait pas plaisir à acheter des choses qui nous font envie, plaisir, même si ce n'est pas forcément "bon" pour nous, retournons a l'âge de pierre [emoji23]!!

Non plus sérieusement, si la personne sais parfaitement qu'elle est sujette à des maux de tête, allergique (comme on a pu voir sur certaines images de journaux numériques), il est idiot je pense de s'auto-flageller pour dire après "ha, je suis allergique a l'elasomere, j'ai acheter une montre avec le bracelet en "caoutchouc " d'Apple, .... Et dire du mal, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que "samsool" est encore derrière certains fait... (Je ne suis pas du tout anti-samsool, ils ont de bons produits aussi, mais sont médisant et copie par la suite...)


----------



## Alias (7 Mai 2015)

C'est juste pour savoir si certains ont pu remarquer quelque chose en ayant la source électromagnétique au CONTACT de la peau pendant toute la journée.
J'ai une personne dans mon entourage qui s'interroge donc je voulais poser la question pour avoir des retours.


----------



## Arkhnot (7 Mai 2015)

Une personne sensible aux ondes électromagnétiques n'est pas censée posséder un téléphone puisqu'il constitue pour elle un stimuli douloureux, donc l'AW ne lui sera d'aucune utilité
Je ne comprends pas le sens de la question...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mai 2015)

À un moment donné va falloir que expliquer aux gens que l'allergie aux ondes ça n'existe pas. 

C'est comme l'allergie à l'iode ça n'existe pas. On ne peut PAS être allergique à un atome comme on ne peut PAS être allergique à un rayonnement. 

Sauf si votre OEM provoque la libération d'IgE contre ... RIEN; y'a aucune possibilité d'y être allergique. 

Il faut que ça soit dit au moins une fois pour rassurer les gens (même si en 2015 il devrait y avoir un consensus sur les réalités scientifiques) et pour éviter les fantasmes ! ^^

L'hypersensibilité passe encore même si ça reste un mystère, mais l'eczéma au WiFi franchement...


----------



## Dem81 (7 Mai 2015)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, l'allergie aux ondes, je n'y crois pas un instant...


----------



## Alias (7 Mai 2015)

Pourtant, les symptômes sont là me semble-t-il : picotements, sensation de brûlure, douleurs musculaires, etc …
Je vois que tu es médecin : pour toi, aucune possibilité de faire une "réaction" physique au contact d'un portable ou d'une Watch ?
En fait, seule une allergies aux matériaux (aluminium, fluoroélastomère, nickel) de la Watch peut poser problème ?

PS : je n'ai pas parlé d'allergie aux ondes mais bien d'hypersensibilité, notamment au contact de l'appareil.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mai 2015)

Alias a dit:


> Pourtant, les symptômes sont là me semble-t-il : picotements, sensation de brûlure, douleurs musculaires, etc …
> Je vois que tu es médecin : pour toi, aucune possibilité de faire une "réaction" physique au contact d'un portable ou d'une Watch ?
> En fait, seule une allergies aux matériaux (aluminium, fluoroélastomère, nickel) de la Watch peut poser problème ?
> 
> PS : je n'ai pas parlé d'allergie aux ondes mais bien d'hypersensibilité, notamment au contact de l'appareil.



Exact, j'ai lu trop vite "éruptions cutanées", je n'ai pas fait le rapprochement aux dermatites de contact au fluoroélastomère !
Quant à l'hypersensibilité, j'en ai vue, mais jamais rien de physique, maux de tête, migraines, mais pas de réaction cutanée / diarrhée / vomissement. Aucune physiopathologie n'existe, et le biais de tous cas cas d'hypersensibilité supposée c'est que jamais des facteurs intercurrents n'ont été cherchés. Je ne te dis pas "non j'y crois pas c'est du caca", je ne suis qu'étudiant pour le moment même si j'ai bientôt fini, mais j'aurais tendance à dire que t'as de très très faibles risques de développer quoi que ce soit, en tous cas, ne pense pas que ça soit un frein à ton éventuel achat !


----------



## Alias (7 Mai 2015)

Merci de ta réponse.
Ce n'est pas pour moi mais pour ma soeur qui ne veux d'ailleurs pas d'iPhone en aluminium pour des raisons similaires …
Elle a un 5C rose et veux une 38 sport … rose mais ondes et contact avec l'alu la font hésiter.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mai 2015)

Alias a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> Ce n'est pas pour moi mais pour ma soeur qui ne veux d'ailleurs pas d'iPhone en aluminium pour des raisons similaires …
> Elle a un 5C rose et veux une 38 sport … rose mais ondes et contact avec l'alu la font hésiter.



Je t'en prie.

A-t-elle été déjà vaccinée ? Si oui et qu'elle n'a pas fait de réaction particulière surtout au point d'injection (en dehors du truc rouge dur et gonflé qu'on a tous), alors le contact avec l'aluminium ne devrait poser aucun souci. N'hésite pas à consulter un bon allergologue de ta région en cas de doute !


----------



## Vanton (7 Mai 2015)

Perso j'ai l'impression d'être sensible aux ondes wifi quand je suis fatigué. Je l'ai déjà remarqué plusieurs fois à proximité de box. 

Chez mes parents j'avais notre première livebox en fasse de moi il y a des années et j'avais une sensation dérangeante parfois. Un peu comme quand on regarde un feu et qu'on sent la chaleur sur notre visage. Là c'était different, mais c'était une sensation de la même nature. Et ça pouvait occasionnellement me donner des mots de tête. J'ai fini par la mettre dans le couloir 2m plus loin et ça allait mieux. 

Je me suis toujours demandé si c'était purement psychosomatique ou si c'était bien réel. D'autant que ça me le faisait majoritairement quand j'étais fatigué, et donc plus faible psychologiquement...

Pour la watch le fait d'avoir au poignet un émetteur Bluetooth et wifi m'a légèrement inquiété mais en 1 semaine je n'ai rien ressenti de particulier.


----------



## fousfous (7 Mai 2015)

Effet nocebo peut-être? Tu étais inquiet à l'idée que ça te fasse quelque chose et au final ça t'a bien fait quelque chose.

Mais l'allergie aux ondes c'est aussi une aberration scientifique donc...


----------



## Boris 41 (7 Mai 2015)

Plusieurs études scientifiques ont été réalisées sur des patients qui se disaient hypersensibles aux ondes électromagnétiques, résultat elles ont toutes démontrées un effet nocebo. Quand on fait croire à ces personnes qu'il y a plein d'ondes alors qu'on a tout coupé, ils sont malades à crever ; quand on allume tout en leur faisant croire que c'est coupé, ils se sentent parfaitement bien...

Il est temps qu'on en finisse avec ces salades...


----------



## mnav (8 Mai 2015)

Y'a qu'à prendre de l'homéopathie !


----------



## fousfous (8 Mai 2015)

mnav a dit:


> Y'a qu'à prendre de l'homéopathie !


Ah la blague ^^


----------



## Alias (8 Mai 2015)

Allez voir sur les forums américains d'Apple, il y a un certain nombre de gens qui ressentent des douleurs dans le poignet et dans la main après 4/5 jours avec la Watch... La plupart la renvoie et sont dégoûtés ...


----------



## subsole (8 Mai 2015)

Alias a dit:


> Allez voir sur les forums américains d'Apple, il y a un certain nombre de gens qui ressentent des douleurs dans le poignet et dans la main après 4/5 jours avec la Watch... La plupart la renvoie et sont dégoûtés ...


Il y a toutes sortes de gens et certains s'auto persuadent, c'est une sorte "d'effet placebo".
Moi, ce qui me donne des boutons, c'est le prix de cette télécommande.


----------



## Alias (8 Mai 2015)

A voir. En tout cas les personnes concernées n'ont pas l'air d'apprécier !


----------



## fousfous (8 Mai 2015)

Ou c'est juste qu'elles serrent le bracelet trop fort...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Août 2015)

La sensibilité électromagnétique n'est qu'un mythe pour hypocondriaque... L'homme n'est pas équipé pour ressentir les champs magnétiques... Et juste pour info, nous baignons dans des ondes toutes la journée:

La lumière (c'est bien une onde électromagnétique), les ondes radio, le rayonnement des fils électriques partout autour de nous, le Wifi, le Bluetooth, les microondes, les ondes gravitationnelles...

Ce n'est pas une source de faible puissance comme la watch qui provoque ces allergies... Désolé de te dire ça, mais c'est bien dans ta tête...


----------



## newone (11 Août 2015)

Effectivement, on a tendance à la serrer différemment des autres montres et le fait qu'il y ait une surface bombée dessous appuie  peut être sur des "canaux" "veine" "nerfs" en dessous ?
Enfin je ne suis pas médecin.

Sinon moi j'ai remarqué que lorsque je touche un appareil alu Apple alors qu'il est branché je sens une "tension" dedans, mes doigts vibrent au contact de l alu (ça ne le fait pas débranché, j'ai même fait un blind test) , mais je pense que c'est à cause du fait qu'il n y a pas de "terre" sur les prises Apple, les d'appareil du coup sont chargés d énergie sans pouvoir se décharger.
La meilleure c'est que ma compagne arrive à savoir si je suis en contact avec mon Mac rien qu'en me touchant.

Par contre ça, ça me fait légèrement peur puisque qui dit "pas de terre", dit que l'on prends toute cette charge sur nous pour ensuite la transmettre à la terre.


----------



## fousfous (12 Août 2015)

Ça fait la même chose même quand c'est branché à la terre donc ça change rien


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Août 2015)

Rien a voir avec la terre... Si c'était un courant de fuite, tu serais mort et le disjoncteur 30mA de ton installation aurai my déjà sauté... Pas de terre car le MagSafe fonctionne comme un transformateur d'isolement, donc aucun risque d'électrocution... (Je t'invite à aller voir le principe d'un transformateur d'isolement sur internet, pour une électrocution il faut une circulation de courant et donc une boucle fermée...)

Il s'agit uniquement d'électricité statique...


----------



## newone (13 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Rien a voir avec la terre... Si c'était un courant de fuite, tu serais mort et le disjoncteur 30mA de ton installation aurai my déjà sauté... Pas de terre car le MagSafe fonctionne comme un transformateur d'isolement, donc aucun risque d'électrocution... (Je t'invite à aller voir le principe d'un transformateur d'isolement sur internet, pour une électrocution il faut une circulation de courant et donc une boucle fermée...)
> 
> Il s'agit uniquement d'électricité statique...



Pourquoi ça ne le fait que branché si c'est de l'électricité statique ?
L'électricité statique ça se décharge non? Ici c'est un courant en continue ( comme un coup de bourre, mais continue).

 si la carcasse alu du MBP était reliée à la terre il n y aurait pas cette électricité statique, la preuve, c'est moi qui sert de terre et quand je relie la carcasse par un moyen tiers, plus de Soucis.

J'ai d'ailleurs le même problème avec mon iMac, je me prends des "bourres continues" en touchant la carcasse.

Oui il y a un transfo d isolement sur le MBP, oui il y a une terre et autre sur l' IMac mais je constate qu'il y a toujours un courant qui circule dans les carcasses. Donc pour moi, utilisateur, ce n'est pas normal.

Enfin bon, vous l'aurez compris je ne suis pas convaincu et j'aimerai vraiment comprendre...


Enfin pour en revenir au sujet je me demandais si ce n'était pas une sensibilité électromagnétique, mais j'en doute.


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2015)

Pour éviter cette sensation en touchant l'aluminium, il faut relier l'iMac ou le MacBookPro à une prise de terre (sous réserve que les prises de terre murales soient effectivement reliées à la terre.... Ce qui parfois sur des vieilles installations n'est pas le cas)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Août 2015)

Encore une fois, cela n'a rien à voir avec la terre... Pour qu'il y ait une circulation de courant, il faut qu'il y ait un circuit fermé... Le transfo d'isolement isole le circuit...  Le courant étant totalement isolé de la terre, il ne peut pas se reboucler par toi... Et tu ne peut juste pas ressentir de fourmillement... Si ton mac (je parle bien du Mac, pas du transformateur qui lui possède une prise de terre) était à la terre, la ça deviendrait très dangereux car dans ce cas il y aurait possibilité de d'électrisation dans le cas d'un défaut d'isolement...


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2015)

Alors fait le test (si tu as ce genre de sensation sur l'un de tes Macs)....

Si c'est un MacBookPro, touche l'alu quand le chargeur est branché (sans la grande rallonge avec prise de terre) et debranche la prise MacSafe.
Tu verras que la sensation disparaît. 

Ensuite, recommence mais en branchant le chargeur avec la rallonge sur une prise murale comportant une terre. Là aussi la sensation aura disparu.


----------



## Vanton (14 Août 2015)

Fait des années que j'ai constaté ça également...


----------



## newone (14 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Encore une fois, cela n'a rien à voir avec la terre... Pour qu'il y ait une circulation de courant, il faut qu'il y ait un circuit fermé... Le transfo d'isolement isole le circuit...  Le courant étant totalement isolé de la terre, il ne peut pas se reboucler par toi... Et tu ne peut juste pas ressentir de fourmillement... Si ton mac (je parle bien du Mac, pas du transformateur qui lui possède une prise de terre) était à la terre, la ça deviendrait très dangereux car dans ce cas il y aurait possibilité de d'électrisation dans le cas d'un défaut d'isolement...



T'as sûrement beaucoup de connaissances mais... Si l'on te dis qu'il y a du courant dans la carcasse.

j'ai travaillé sur des systèmes de puissance, par sécurité, TOUT ce qu'il y avait autour était relié à la terre, table, boîtier etc etc...

Si une décharge part, que le matos n'est pas à la terre, l'électricité va faire son chemin toute seule, et si quelqu'un est justement dessus, ça passera par cette personne. 

Je ne comprends pas bien ton raisonnement.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Août 2015)

On ne parle pas ici de puissance mais d'appareil protègé par un transformateur d'isolement (petite puissance, appareil unique). 

Un appareil isole par transfo d'isolement est sûre parce qu'il est isolé de la terre (pas de boucle de courant: pas de circulation de courant). Le mettre à la terre le rend alors dangereux (tu crées alors un chemin pour le retour du courant potentiel...) Les appareils de classe 2 ne doivent surtout pas terre mis à la terre, cela met alors en danger l'utilisateur...

Pas évident à expliquer sans schéma mais tellement simple quand on connaît un peu les régimes de neutre et les classes d'isolation...
Ton raisonnement ci-dessus est faux simplement parce que tu supposes que quelque soit le branchement le courant veut aller a la terre et que tu es les plus court cheminé vers la terre...
Dans le cas d'une isolation par transfo d'isolement, le courant n'a pas "envie" d'aller a la terre car la terre ne peut pas former une boucle avec l'appareil (il est isolé).

Je te propose une expérience: branche un fil de cuivre uniquement sur la phase d'une prise (sans toucher le conducteur) et mesure le courant qui passe dedans: 0... Sans retour, aucune circulation de courant...
Définition d'un transformateur d'isolement:

 "un transfomateur d'isolement on sépare électriquement les parties primaires des secondaires. ainsi, au secondaire, les conducteurs actifs sont totalement isolés de la terre. Si on touche un de ces conducteurs et que l'on a les pieds à la terre on n'est pas soumis à une différence de potentiel donc on ne risque rien. on est comme en régime IT avec neutre isolé. Cette solution est parfaite pour les petites installation (1 ou 2 récepteurs) car il faut savoir identifier le défaut de suite sinon on risque le court-circuit en cas du 2ième défaut. En conclusion c'est bien car simple et efficace, ça protège contre les dangers de contacts directs ou indirects mais il faut une installation très réduite."

Bref, ce genre d'isolation est utilisé sur les appareils type ordinateurs, sèche cheveux... Les prises de salle de bain d'hôtel, réservées aux rasoir sont derrière des transformateurs d'isolement pour éviter tout problème en cas de contact direct... Cependant, la puissance est alors limitée (ce qui explique la imitation au rasoir électrique).

Si tu crée une terre sur l'appareil, derrière le transformateur d'isolement, encore une fois tu shunte la protection est tu rend l'installation dangereuse car non protégée (pas de différentiel car le transfo était sensée protéger le circuit). Bref, dans ce cas relier l'appareil a la terre c'est garantir l'électrisation....

Un argument non scientifique (apparement vous ne semblez pas avoir de notion d'électricité donc autant changer de registre): si il y avait le moindre danger:

Je pense qu'un ingénieur Apple y aurait pensé
Je pense que le produit ne serait pas autorisé à la vente (les appareils de classe 0 sont interdits en europe)
Je pense qu'il y aurait déjà eu des accidents vu qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'être habilité électrique pour utiliser un Mac...


----------



## stefff13 (23 Août 2015)

j appuis moumou92 sur ces dires etant  électroniciens de formation ( il me semble que cela s'appelle isolation galvanique)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Août 2015)

stefff13 a dit:


> j appuis moumou92 sur ces dires etant  électroniciens de formation ( il me semble que cela s'appelle isolation galvanique)


Tout à fait...


----------



## Macuserman (27 Août 2015)

Petite question pour vous, qui avez l'air de très bien vous y connaître:

Il m'arrive assez souvent d'avoir les coudes sur les bords de mon Mac, en position de frappe à mains levées, enfin qu'importe, je sais pas comment je me démerde mais il m'arrive d'avoir les mains au dessus de l'écran et les coudes qui reposent sur les bords du Mac (donc le pourtour).
Et il m'arrive très fréquemment de sentir un courant électrique qui me traverse le bras, qui me picote sans douleur, mais qui m'incite à enlever mon bras dès lors que je le sens.
Je suis en 5ème année de médecine, donc non, ce n'est pas mon nerf ulnaire, j'y ai déjà pensé, cela arrive y compris lorsque ce sont mes avant bras qui sont en contact avec les bords du Mac. 

J'ai l'impression en langage clair non scientifique, que du courant électrique traverse l'aluminium du Mac pour se distribuer à tout le châssis Unibody et je le ressens lorsque j'appuie mes bras sur les pourtour du Mac, une idée ? 

(Je poste pas dans la bonne catégorie mais bon, puisque vous en parlez…) 

Merci à vous les amis !


----------



## r e m y (27 Août 2015)

Débranche le chargeur de ton Mac quand tu l'utilises ou utilise la grande rallonge avec prise de terre, sous réserve de la brancher sur une prise murale avec prise de terre. 

Quoi qu'en disent nos spécialistes en électricité, ces "remèdes" sont efficaces


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Août 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Débranche le chargeur de ton Mac quand tu l'utilises ou utilise la grande rallonge avec prise de terre, sous réserve de la brancher sur une prise murale avec prise de terre.
> 
> Quoi qu'en disent nos spécialistes en électricité, ces "remèdes" sont efficaces


C'est beau le pouvoir de l'auto persuasion...


----------



## Vanton (28 Août 2015)

Auto persuasion ou pas, je confirme en tout cas ressentir ce courant électrique assez fréquemment quand mon ordi est branché, uniquement. 

Et j'utilise moi aussi le chargeur court, sans la rallonge qui dispose d'une prise terre. 

Ça fait une éternité que je n'ai pas utilisé cette rallonge, faudra que je teste pour voir si ça change quelque chose.


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2015)

Moi ça me l'a fait au début (un peu pou l'iPad aussi) mais ça fait depuis longtemps que je ne ressens plus ces vibrations, et la rallonge je ne l'ai pas utilisé depuis des mois...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Août 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Débranche le chargeur de ton Mac quand tu l'utilises ou utilise la grande rallonge avec prise de terre, sous réserve de la brancher sur une prise murale avec prise de terre.
> 
> Quoi qu'en disent nos spécialistes en électricité, ces "remèdes" sont efficaces


Encore une fois, seul le chargeur est alors à la masse... Le Mac est isolé de la masse par le transformateur (qui fait office d'isolement). Qu'il y ai une masse ou non sur le transfo, le Mac lui n'est pas mis à la masse pour des raisons de sécurité (isolation galvanique comme Ca a été précisé).


----------



## Vanton (28 Août 2015)

Admettons, mais alors d'où vient cette sensation ? Et pourquoi ne l'a-t-on que lorsque l'or du est branché ?


----------



## daffyb (28 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Encore une fois, seul le chargeur est alors à la masse... Le Mac est isolé de la masse par le transformateur (qui fait office d'isolement). Qu'il y ai une masse ou non sur le transfo, le Mac lui n'est pas mis à la masse pour des raisons de sécurité (isolation galvanique comme Ca a été précisé).


D'ailleurs, quand on regarde à l'extrémité de la rallonge on constate qu'il n'y a que 2 connexions (phase et neutre) et donc, que même le chargeur n'est pas mis à la terre. (à vérifier, c'est de souvenir)


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> D'ailleurs, quand on regarde à l'extrémité de la rallonge on constate qu'il n'y a que 2 connexions (phase et neutre) et donc, que même le chargeur n'est pas mis à la terre. (à vérifier, c'est de souvenir)


C'est la partie ronde qui sert de connection à la terre, bien caché hein


----------



## fousfous (28 Août 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> D'ailleurs, quand on regarde à l'extrémité de la rallonge on constate qu'il n'y a que 2 connexions (phase et neutre) et donc, que même le chargeur n'est pas mis à la terre. (à vérifier, c'est de souvenir)


C'est la partie ronde qui sert de connection à la terre, bien caché hein


----------



## Macuserman (28 Août 2015)

J'utilise pourtant la grande rallonge avec des prises sur des tables mais avec terre


----------



## Subspace (15 Septembre 2015)

Je ressens depuis peu (1 mois) une sensation de brûlure sur le poignet gauche sous la Watch et je l'ai même changé de poignet question de voir si ça pouvait être la montre. Cette sensation à eu lieu aussi sur l'autre poignet. J'ai pris un rendez-vous au Genius bar sur recommandation d'un employé afin de vérifié la batterie. Je ne crois pas être allergique ne crois pas à cette possibilité, mais par contre une transmission au corps d'une émission quelconque par un des capteurs ne me surprendrais pas. À suivre...


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2015)

Pourquoi tu ne crois pas être allergique? Tu te crois plus puissant que tout le monde ou quoi? ^^
Et je ne vois pas bien en quoi les capteurs pourraient être dangereux pour toi... C'est pas des rayons à haute énergie qui sont envoyé mais de la lumière verte de temps en temps


----------



## Subspace (15 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Pourquoi tu ne crois pas être allergique? Tu te crois plus puissant que tout le monde ou quoi? ^^
> Et je ne vois pas bien en quoi les capteurs pourraient être dangereux pour toi... C'est pas des rayons à haute énergie qui sont envoyé mais de la lumière verte de temps en temps


Si j'étais plus puissant, crois-tu que j'aurais besoin d'une montre je ne sais pas plus sur le sujet mais comme c'est de l'électronique et que selon moi il peut y avoir bien des choses que nous ne sommes pas en mesure d'expliquer, je crois bien de partager afin de tenter de trouver une explication. Payer pour apprendre que ton corp n'est pas compatible m'apparaît un peu farfelu. Je crois plus que la technologie émets une fréquence ou autre que notre corp n'aime pas et réagi pas une sensation de brûlure. Et si j'avais 15 ans possible que la notion d'allergie serait une piste, mais bon! Vu la réponse que tu me sert je ne suis pas certain de la trouver


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Septembre 2015)

Subspace a dit:


> Si j'étais plus puissant, crois-tu que j'aurais besoin d'une montre je ne sais pas plus sur le sujet mais comme c'est de l'électronique et que selon moi il peut y avoir bien des choses que nous ne sommes pas en mesure d'expliquer, je crois bien de partager afin de tenter de trouver une explication. Payer pour apprendre que ton corp n'est pas compatible m'apparaît un peu farfelu. Je crois plus que la technologie émets une fréquence ou autre que notre corp n'aime pas et réagi pas une sensation de brûlure. Et si j'avais 15 ans possible que la notion d'allergie serait une piste, mais bon! Vu la réponse que tu me sert je ne suis pas certain de la trouver


Aucun impact sur la santé à ces puissances et ces fréquences ridicules... Pour bosser dans le domaine de l'électromagnétisme je peut te le garantir: c'est une allergie  quelconque ou la tête...


----------



## fousfous (16 Septembre 2015)

Subspace a dit:


> Si j'étais plus puissant, crois-tu que j'aurais besoin d'une montre je ne sais pas plus sur le sujet mais comme c'est de l'électronique et que selon moi il peut y avoir bien des choses que nous ne sommes pas en mesure d'expliquer, je crois bien de partager afin de tenter de trouver une explication. Payer pour apprendre que ton corp n'est pas compatible m'apparaît un peu farfelu. Je crois plus que la technologie émets une fréquence ou autre que notre corp n'aime pas et réagi pas une sensation de brûlure. Et si j'avais 15 ans possible que la notion d'allergie serait une piste, mais bon! Vu la réponse que tu me sert je ne suis pas certain de la trouver


Les allergies peuvent apparaitre n'importe quand... Faut arrêter de croire que ça ne peut pas t'arriver.
Ou alors comme dit @Moumou92 c'est un effet nocebo.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Aucun impact sur la santé à ces puissances et ces fréquences ridicules... Pour bosser dans le domaine de l'électromagnétisme je peut te le garantir: c'est une allergie  quelconque ou la tête...



Pourtant !


----------



## daffyb (16 Septembre 2015)

> Mais même si je suis suivie, même si mes proches me croient et me soutiennent, il est quasi impossible pour les personnes extérieures de comprendre ce que je ressens. Je ne vis pas dans le même monde que les autres, un monde où l'on s'enthousiasme pour les nouvelles technologies. Je vis dans l'angoisse permanente qu'une nouvelle antenne soit installée à côté de chez moi, ou que mes voisins, qui ont accepté de couper leur wifi, décident finalement de le rallumer. Je me force à continuer à voir mes amis dans leurs appartements avec le wifi, même si je souffre, je prends sur moi. Souffrir est une chose mais voir notre maladie non prise en compte, considérée comme un délire, un fantasme, ajoute considérablement à notre détresse.»


Si ça se trouve, les voisins n'ont rien coupé 
Il suffirait que cette dame tapisse ses murs avec du papier d'alu (elle peut les peindre ou les recouvrir après), le tout relié à la terre et hop, plus de soucis. C'est diablement plus efficasse de que demander aux voisins de couper le WiFi.
A coté de ça elle emmerde ses voisins :rose:

J'ajouterais quand même que ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a eu un jugement en sa faveur que le mal est "prouvé".
Et je ne dis pas non plus que ce mal n'existe pas...
Je dis qu'il existe des moyens simples à mettre en oeuvre et qu'étrangement, ces gens ne les mettent pas 
'tient, je vais monter ma boite de peintre tapissier papier alu.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Septembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pourtant !


C'est beau l'auto persuasion...


----------



## Karen59 (13 Juillet 2021)

Alias a dit:


> C'est juste pour savoir si certains ont pu remarquer quelque chose en ayant la source électromagnétique au CONTACT de la peau pendant toute la journée.
> J'ai une personne dans mon entourage qui s'interroge donc je voulais poser la question pour avoir des retours.


Bonjour j'ai eu une montre connecté en cadeau il ya peu et depuis régulièrement des maux de tête aussi je me poser la même question et ça n'est pas une apple


----------



## Gigi2021 (6 Novembre 2021)

Alias a dit:


> C'est juste pour savoir si certains ont pu remarquer quelque chose en ayant la source électromagnétique au CONTACT de la peau pendant toute la journée.
> J'ai une personne dans mon entourage qui s'interroge donc je voulais poser la question pour avoir des retours.


J’ai eu après 1 semaine des problèmes d’engourdissement avec mon pousse et après mon poignet. Et après cela commençait à aller dans tout mon bras gauche. J’ai commencer à paniquer et j’ai du retourner mon Apple Watch 7. J’ai été très déçu d’être obligé de la retourner car je l’aimais énormément.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Novembre 2021)

Je pense tout a fait possible qu'il y ait une réaction bien que beaucoup disent que ce n'est pas possible. Pour ma part, je ne laisse jamais mon iphone dans une poche de pantalon. sensation de chaud et de brulure assurée au bout de 10 minutes.

Si je le place dans une poche de veste au niveau du coeur, c'est pire...

Par contre jamais eu de problème avec mon apple watch.

Et enfin j'ajouterais pour les médecins de ce fil qui disent que tout ça c'est  du pipeau que ces derniers opéraient les nourrissons à vif parcequ'ils pensaient que les bébés ne ressentaient pas la douleurs. Et ce jusque dans les années 1980.


----------



## petergab (6 Novembre 2021)

Pour reprendre au vol quelques questions/réponses, je réagis toujours violemment à un peu tout. Donc c'est très pratique pour savoir ce qui ne me convient pas, que cela soit nourriture, matériaux. Je n'ai pu supporter les AppleWatch qu'avec les modèles en acier inoxydable, bracelet compris. Concernant la wifi, zéro problème, ce qui ne me surprend pas étant un ancien opérateur radio militaire, j'ai baigné dans les ondes pendant 15 ans, en les étudiant au passage pour "savoir". J'ai réalisé une expérience sur une personne électro sensible aux ondes. Elle n'a rien ressenti chez nous, calme et volupté. Sauf qu'outre la Box en wifi, il y avait deux bornes Airport pour diffuser de la musique, une Apple TV, un répéteur Wifi. Et bien évidemment toutes les ondes classiques qui, même si on n'a pas de récepteur, diffusent en permanence : TV, radio, soleil.    Dans les ondes électro-magnétiques, il faut prendre en compte la fréquence, l'intensité, c'est pour cela qu'il y a des normes, et des agréments ! Se renseigner, de manière scientifique, permet de savoir que les très hautes fréquences (GigaHertz) ne portent pas loin. La preuve le Wifi qui n'arrose pas sur des centaines de mètres, mais quelques mètres. Le micro-onde dont les parois métal/verre arrêtent également le rayonnement. Intensité, fréquence, voire orientation de l'antenne influent sur la propagation. Je trouve toujours amusant de voir dans la rue des personnes répondre au téléphone en le maintenant à un mètre et utilisant le haut-parleur, alors qu'elles-même baignent dans un océan d'ondes diverses. Il faudrait avoir l'œil spécial de Lucy pour s'en rendre compte...


----------



## fousfous (6 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je pense tout a fait possible qu'il y ait une réaction bien que beaucoup disent que ce n'est pas possible. Pour ma part, je ne laisse jamais mon iphone dans une poche de pantalon. sensation de chaud et de brulure assurée au bout de 10 minutes.
> 
> Si je le place dans une poche de veste au niveau du coeur, c'est pire...
> 
> ...


Si tu veux te convaincre que le problème ne vient pas "des ondes", il y a un protocole relativement simple à mettre en oeuvre.

Ça s'appelle un essai un double aveugle, en gros ni toi, ni celui qui note les résultats ne sait si l'iPhone est en mode avion ou pas.
Il suffit juste de te demander pleins de fois (en changeant ou en ne changeant pas le réglage) si tu as la sensation de chaud ou pas.
Si tu n'est pas capable de trouver plus d'1 fois sur 2 alors ça signifie que tu n'es pas sensible aux ondes radios.


----------

